# Need some advice...



## HeyHeyEvie (Oct 15, 2012)

I picked up a couple Barred Rocks from a lady out in Burke yesterday, and they had roosters. Is it possible that the eggs they layer today would be fertilized? I'd like to know if I should leave them in the coop and see if they can hatch them or if I should bring them in with the rest. How long do the eggs stay fertilized? Tjanks!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Yes, if the hens were with a rooster they "should" be fertilized. (But) you need a broody hen to hatch them ... 

As for the last question, I'm not sure what you are asking? (sorry)


----------



## muranofarms (Oct 8, 2012)

If the hens were bred recently, they should lay fertile eggs for at least 2 weeks. A fertile egg is good for 10 days after it is laid. After that it looses viability....so you could still incubate them after that, but less of them will develop and/or hatch.


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

Ditto , muranofarms


----------

